# Building my dream garage (and house)



## VAGgeek

Hi everyone. This is my first post here :wave: However I've been following DW for several years.

Back in 2016 when I was 24 (I'm 27 now), me and my girlfriend "ordered" our first house. Our plot was large enough to fit a 72 m2 garage in extension of the house, which would be 166 m2, with a covered terrace in addition.

I'm a perfectionist and love to detail and maintain our cars (pictures of these will follow later) :buffer: It was therefore important to me, that I could have pretty much all of my detailing-gear in the garage as well as my other tools, 2 and 3-piece alloys etc. Having my own garage has been a dream of mine for a long time, and in the fall of 2016 the work began.

The external dimensions of the garage would be 8,39 metres long and 8,57 metres wide.

My plan with this thread is to post pictures of the drawings, the "build", show my detailing collection and my passion for cars :thumb:

Pictures to come :driver:


----------



## Marve

Looks like a great space. Where are you located? I assume not in the UK...


----------



## Croques

Marve said:


> Looks like a great space. Where are you located? I assume not in the UK...


But, Christ, the rest of the house flows badly.


----------



## VAGgeek

I'm located in Denmark.

Everything flows as it should ;-) We would say the same with houses in the UK. This is just how the style is here.


----------



## VAGgeek

The work then began.










Holes were made for the scissor lift:



















Then started to build the inner walls:


----------



## garage_dweller

Life size pictures


----------



## VAGgeek

How do I resize them when linking to an external host?


----------



## euge07

looking good, will be following with interest

every man should have a good garage space:thumb:


----------



## richtea78

The house looks great. Possibly visible from orbit based on those pictures haha!


----------



## VWman

richtea78 said:


> the house looks great. Possibly visible from orbit based on those pictures haha!


ha haaaaaaaa!!


----------



## brinks

I think I need a bigger monitor


----------



## VAGgeek

It's not even the largest one story house on the street :lol:

Pictures remain gigantic unless someone tells me how to resize when linking to an external site.


----------



## Croques

VAGgeek said:


> It's not even the largest one story house on the street :lol:
> 
> Pictures remain gigantic unless someone tells me how to resize when linking to an external site.


You prepare them for web viewing with an image editor on your PC. Set the image to, say 680 pixels wide and by whatever depth keeps the aspect ratio. If you can, set the DPI to 75.


----------



## VAGgeek

Thanks a lot. Will do so tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Chester

Croques said:


> You prepare them for web viewing with an image editor on your PC. Set the image to, say 680 pixels wide and by whatever depth keeps the aspect ratio. If you can, set the DPI to 75.


That's a bit stingy with full HD monitors being the norm today. I'd have said 1024 pixels wide which gives plenty of room for those with 1366x768 displays on small notebooks. If you use Flickr for hosting, you can choose different sizes to share with even though you may have uploaded a huge photo file.


----------



## VAGgeek

I have now resized the pictures to a 1024 pixel width, and re-uploaded them :doublesho

Started raising the roof:










Then isolated it (weather outside was bad):










Fitted the acoustic ceiling and installed the electrics. Made both 220V (regular) and 400V for more powerfull machinery:










Used the laaarge spatula on the walls and prepared them for paint :thumb:










Next up is paint and installing the 505 cm long electric and isolated garage port :driver:


----------



## VAGgeek

*Paint*

The paintjob really improved the overall finish. 2 layers of paint made it look spotless:










The garage port was then installed. Works like a treat :thumb:










Then began installing the working lights with my buddy. Each LED lamp is made of 2 x 18W LED pipes. I ran 4 of these in 3 rows, making a total of 2 x 4 x 3 = 24 pipes x 18W = 432W.










Next up was prepping the floor for 2-component epoxy paint.










I believe I filled and sanded around 100 larger holes. My plan was however not to make a spotless floor, since dropping tools etc. would become way to obvious.


----------



## noidea0

Well done, that has got to be the perfect space!!


----------



## vsideboy

good size that pal.


----------



## MSwiss

Looks a great space, I don't think my good lady would let me get away with that size.

House looks good too:thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

That’s an impressive build and some great updates :thumb:


----------



## VAGgeek

Thanks guys 

I'm quite happy with the size. Ideally it would fit 3 cars, but you've got to stop at one point.

For the floor I choose a good 2-component RAL-grey paint. After one layer we applied about 2 kg of oven dried sand to make it a nonslip finish. An additional 3 layers were then applied making it a total of 48 litres of paint!










We had to get temperature up to about 28 degrees celcius and only had about 30 minutes available minutes for each layer. Otherwise it would start to cure too much.




























I'm really satisfied with the finish:










Also installed a metal sink:


----------



## Bustanut

Hurry up and finish it please. Looking forward to finished pics.


----------



## VAGgeek

I will do my best! :car:


----------



## Trix

Looking great.. very envious.:thumb:


----------



## richtea78

The finish on the floor is fantastic


----------



## Chester

That's a damn good idea for the floor. I like that.


----------



## VAGgeek

I'm glad to hear you like it too! 

Choosing the right lift was not an easy task. In the end I choose this one. It will lift up to 3500 kg and can raise the car 185 cm. I'm 194 cm but it is acceptable since I don't plan to do much work on our cars under them :wall:

I have choosen a white, grey and blue theme, so obvious the red paint would not work. I therefore had it special ordered in blue :argie:










I then started installing some of the interior stuff. At this time I really couldn't wait any longer.




























Then the lift was installed :newbie:



















I started installing the shelves (things were just placed randomly and just temporarily):










I did not remember to hide the cables for the loudspeakers in the wall which annoys me a bit (cables not fitted on this picture yet) :wall:


----------



## Woodsmoke

I just had a moment in my pants....


----------



## euge07

wow- very impressed! this is coming on amazing!!


----------



## Cy-Zuki

Garage looks huge - I am sure you will spend many happy hours in there. What material are the inner walls made of? They look like vertical blocks?


----------



## VAGgeek

Woodsmoke said:


> I just had a moment in my pants....


I'm so sory for this :lol:



euge07 said:


> wow- very impressed! this is coming on amazing!!


Thanks a lot 



Cy-Zuki said:


> Garage looks huge - I am sure you will spend many happy hours in there. What material are the inner walls made of? They look like vertical blocks?


Yeah it's almost like an extra room. The garage is made of the exact same materials and standards as the rest of the house. The inner walls are made of 245 cm tall by 100 cm wide concrete "blocks".

PS. I'm currently on vacation in Aiya Napa, Cyprus :wave:


----------



## Cy-Zuki

Ha-Ha! :wave::wave::tumbleweed:

Enjoy your holiday, it may be cooler in Ayia Napa than back home! Crazy World!

Concrete blocks?? It looked like a nice insulating material... so does some form of insulation go between the concrete and the outer skin?


----------



## ianrobbo1

Just spotted this thread, I am well impressed with your garage, :thumb:


----------



## VAGgeek

Cy-Zuki said:


> Ha-Ha! :wave::wave::tumbleweed:
> 
> Enjoy your holiday, it may be cooler in Ayia Napa than back home! Crazy World!
> 
> Concrete blocks?? It looked like a nice insulating material... so does some form of insulation go between the concrete and the outer skin?


It really is crazy. Copenhagen had it's hottest day for more than 43 years today!

We call the inner walls "aerated concrete". Between this and the outer wall-bricks is insulated with "Rockwool" (see attached picture). This is according to the danish building regulations, making the outer walls 41 cm thick!



ianrobbo1 said:


> Just spotted this thread, I am well impressed with your garage, :thumb:


I'm glad to hear so


----------



## Kam09

VAGgeek said:


> I'm so sory for this :lol:
> 
> Thanks a lot
> 
> Yeah it's almost like an extra room. The garage is made of the exact same materials and standards as the rest of the house. The inner walls are made of 245 cm tall by 100 cm wide concrete "blocks".
> 
> PS. I'm currently on vacation in Aiya Napa, Cyprus :wave:


What's the nightlife like in napa these days?? Been quite a few years since I visited! Has it died down or still popular?


----------



## Kam09

An awesome build and kit out even though not complete, looking forward to end result!


----------



## Jonny_R

very impressive so far


----------



## VAGgeek

Kam09 said:


> What's the nightlife like in napa these days?? Been quite a few years since I visited! Has it died down or still popular?


Here's still loads of discos, bars and pups :thumb: Our main purpose was however the beach, hotel-pool and drinks


----------



## VAGgeek

More stuff being installed including a 55" Samsung 7-series UHD / 4K TV.



















Also bought new cable reels, hose and air-reels as well as other new garage equipment.



















Did I forget to say that I'm a bit of a "wheel-whore" :argie: I collect preferably BBS 2 and 3-piece wheels however I also like nice OEM wheels.


----------



## Kam09

Awesome!


----------



## Kam09

VAGgeek said:


> Here's still loads of discos, bars and pups :thumb: Our main purpose was however the beach, hotel-pool and drinks


Ha :lol: I can remember nisi beach, it was filthy :lol: the waterpark was fun tho


----------



## nbray67

3 words for that pal.

Top notch build.

Hat's off to you for the attention to detail and design tastes.


----------



## Jonny_R

LM and E88's though :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## VAGgeek

Kam09 said:


> Ha :lol: I can remember nisi beach, it was filthy :lol: the waterpark was fun tho


We haven't visited the Waterpark yet 



nbray67 said:


> 3 words for that pal.
> 
> Top notch build.
> 
> Hat's off to you for the attention to detail and design tastes.


Thanks mate  If you like it, I have a lot more nerdy pictures coming this way :thumb:



Jonny_R said:


> LM and E88's though :argie::argie::argie:


Actually the black ones are a even rarer version called BBS GT 006 in 8,5 x 19"  They are for my VW Golf IV GTI as well as the LM 145 in 8,5 x 18". On the pictures are also a pair of super rare BBS Impul in 8 and 9 x 17" and a pair of Saab Turbo X in 8 x 19" from when I had an original Saab 9-3 Turbo X :argie:


----------



## cleancar

looking forward to a lift video coming out of the ground!


----------



## carrera2s

Great thread and garage. Enjoy!:thumb:


----------



## Hede

Ser sku godt ud 

Looking great.


----------



## sshooie

Get some trunking up for those unsightly cables...


----------



## dubb

Top build on the site. Read all pages & now I need to pick my mouth up off the floor!


----------



## Cy-Zuki

How is the rest of the house coming along? .......................... or are you ignoring that bit? LOL!


----------



## VAGgeek

cleancar said:


> looking forward to a lift video coming out of the ground!


I've made a video for you yesterday, and will try to post it soon :thumb:



sshooie said:


> Get some trunking up for those unsightly cables...


I plan to do that very soon 



carrera2s said:


> Great thread and garage. Enjoy!:thumb:


Thanks a lot 



Hede said:


> Ser sku godt ud
> 
> Looking great.


Tak 



dubb said:


> Top build on the site. Read all pages & now I need to pick my mouth up off the floor!


Haha thanks. I will try to keep updating the build until it's completely finished :buffer:



Cy-Zuki said:


> How is the rest of the house coming along? .......................... or are you ignoring that bit? LOL!


Quite well actually and pretty much finished. Will show a couple of photos soon :wave:


----------



## VAGgeek

Next up was doing the driveway.










*A lot *of bricks had to be laid.










Asphalt has been laid on the road :argie:










All done!  Hopefully I won't be doing that again soon. 235 m2 all together / 8000 bricks!!!









Got some nice metal signs, a watch and other nice VAG things 










Was lucky to find this pretty much NOS 4 HP / 90 litre compressor at a reasonable price.










This was my first real car-detailing collection.










Primarily Das 6 and 3M gear.










Soon upgraded to Rupes and Autoglym.










The big Rupes bags were very nice to have.










Soon found out that the lift could be used for other purposes than lifting cars :lol:


----------



## Pinky

That is one amazing place , 
How many cars are you cleaning with all the A Glym stuff ?
If that's just the garage how good is the house ?


----------



## Guest

We may moan about them sometimes..but thankfully in the UK we have good Building Regulations and Building Inspectors...
Installing lintels like that is wrong in any language..


----------



## VAGgeek

Pinky said:


> That is one amazing place ,
> How many cars are you cleaning with all the A Glym stuff ?
> If that's just the garage how good is the house ?


Thanks  I only use it for our 2 cars - currently a Audi S3 Sportback from 2016 and a VW Golf IV GTI from 2000.

The rest of the house is ok 



aka.eric said:


> We may moan about them sometimes..but thankfully in the UK we have good Building Regulations and Building Inspectors...
> Installing lintels like that is wrong in any language..


The building regulations in Denmark are far more strict than in the UK. Trust me 

The lintel is installed as it should. It is just a basic lintel for the garage door. There are no hinges on the picture, as you wrote. Just a small piece of wood which obviously has been removed, as it was just for temporarily "support".


----------



## Guest

"The building regulations in Denmark are far more strict than in the UK. Trust me "

Not familiar with building regulations in Denmark...but I can see when something is wrong in a photo.
Ignore the fact the lintel is only bearing on...75/100mm each side..if that!.
On the right side (looking at pic) the lintel sits on a complete panel...the piece is next to it
On the left side...the lintel sits on a piece of panel.
That is not good building practice...and would never comply with UK regulations.


----------



## VAGgeek

I can see what you mean now. However for both the UK and danish building-regulations concerning correct installation of intels, all lintels should have a suitable bearing onto the wall at each side of the opening. As long as the aerated concrete can support (which it can do easily), there are no problems. 

However my OCD would have made it even on both sides as stated by you, if I had made the concrete walls, but in this case I didn't make them


----------



## LeeH

aka.eric said:


> "The building regulations in Denmark are far more strict than in the UK. Trust me "
> 
> Not familiar with building regulations in Denmark...but I can see when something is wrong in a photo.
> 
> Ignore the fact the lintel is only bearing on...75/100mm each side..if that!.
> 
> On the right side (looking at pic) the lintel sits on a complete panel...the piece is next to it
> 
> On the left side...the lintel sits on a piece of panel.
> 
> That is not good building practice...and would never comply with UK regulations.


Yes, I'm no builder but that's **** poor engineering practice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Guest

VAGgeek said:


> I can see what you mean now. However for both the UK and danish building-regulations concerning correct installation of intels, all lintels should have a suitable bearing onto the wall at each side of the opening. As long as the aerated concrete can support (which it can do easily), there are no problems.
> 
> However my OCD would have made it even on both sides as stated by you, if I had made the concrete walls, but in this case I didn't make them


"all lintels should have a suitable bearing onto the wall at each side of the opening"

Not "suitable" in the UK...minimum 150mm
But...I only ask the question out of interest,not to overly criticize.Enjoy your home:thumb:
Your builders might be dodgy...but Denmark can proudly claim to have one of the best in Nicki Pedersen..


----------



## VAGgeek

All houses in Denmark are sold with a legal 10-year building guarantee / warranty, so I still sleep well at night  

Yeah, he's not too bad


----------



## VAGgeek

Found some place for some of my detailing-gear in one of my 2 cabinets 










I've got pretty much all the products from the Autoglym retail range, and I'm very pleased with them. I also like Meguiars' products.










Rupes LHR 15, LHR 75, LD30, Tornador Gun and foam gun.










I'm really happy with the 5 litre containers from Autoglym, Bilthamber etc.










PS. I investigated some more about the lintel, and it has been supported by bricks from top to bottom in both sides after the pictures was taken. Will show this later. So everything should be ok, though the aerated concrete-support could have been made better.


----------



## Justin2

Great garage build! And the house looks nice too


----------



## JJ_

Wow! Very cool space, looks like a good hang out place for friends and to have car days too! Excellent stuff.


----------



## Gas head

Very nice set up, Autoglym is much under appreciated here, some of it is really good stuff


----------



## vsideboy

You need some labels on the front of those 5l bottles mate. You'll have a brain fart one day and accidentally wash your car with interior cleaner if you leave them all blank haha


----------



## VAGgeek

Hi guys. Thanks a lot for all your messages :wave:

The Autoglym is great. Most of their products are really nice.

I will consider the labels on the bottles. Great advice :thumb:

The garage is now 90% finished. I recently got a heat pump installed. I 've got around 20-22 degrees in the garage now. Will update soon.


----------



## dazzlers82

great build and great thread keep the pics coming


----------



## Autoglym

Wow, what an amazing build! Great to see AG has a home in your new home too :thumb:


----------



## Hede

VAGgeek said:


> Hi guys. Thanks a lot for all your messages :wave:
> 
> The Autoglym is great. Most of their products are really nice.
> 
> I will consider the labels on the bottles. Great advice :thumb:
> 
> The garage is now 90% finished. I recently got a heat pump installed. I 've got around 20-22 degrees in the garage now. Will update soon.


Nice. What heat pump did You go for?

I am doing the foundation on my 63m2 garage and garden tool room right now.


----------



## Mitch8

Wow - Such an awesome build. 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Hardsworth

That garage is awesome


----------



## VAGgeek

Thanks for all the messages. I will keep updating the thread :wave:



Hede said:


> Nice. What heat pump did You go for?
> 
> I am doing the foundation on my 63m2 garage and garden tool room right now.


I got a Mitsubishi FH25VE-E1 :thumb:



Autoglym said:


> Wow, what an amazing build! Great to see AG has a home in your new home too :thumb:


Autoglym is my preferred brand :buffer:


----------



## VenomUK

Nice work


----------



## Hede

VAGgeek said:


> Thanks for all the messages. I will keep updating the thread :wave:
> 
> I got a Mitsubishi FH25VE-E1 :thumb:
> 
> Autoglym is my preferred brand :buffer:


Nice unit, I Will get a Panasonic NZ25TKE for my build.


----------



## WP-UK

Great build, really enjoyed reading through this and getting some inspiration.

Look forward to seeing the update photos soon


----------



## VAGgeek

Merry Christmas everyone :wave:

Here are a couple of photos. Will take some brand new later this week :buffer:


----------



## MrMatt

Merry Christmas. That looks absolutely superb. I'm extremely jealous!


----------



## mechrepairs

Clinically clean, great work.

Carl


----------



## Demetrios72

Fantastic build!!

Looks awesome :thumb:


----------



## NelsonS

Stunning! looks great!


----------



## vsideboy

I see a chest freezer but where's the obligatory beer fridge mate?


----------



## Wingnuts

is it just me or is this thread bordering on pornographic? Its amazing


----------



## New2Bubbles

Wow, looks amazing. Very jealous


----------



## tigerspill

Fantastic garage.

Can I ask a couple of questions? Where did you get the sink from? And was that bench made up or supplied as a unit? 
Do you have links for the suppliers of each?

Thanks


----------



## markyboy1510

VAGgeek said:


> Found some place for some of my detailing-gear in one of my 2 cabinets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got pretty much all the products from the Autoglym retail range, and I'm very pleased with them. I also like Meguiars' products.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rupes LHR 15, LHR 75, LD30, Tornador Gun and foam gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really happy with the 5 litre containers from Autoglym, Bilthamber etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. I investigated some more about the lintel, and it has been supported by bricks from top to bottom in both sides after the pictures was taken. Will show this later. So everything should be ok, though the aerated concrete-support could have been made better.


Love this. OCD heaven. Shame the buckets don't line up


----------



## VAGgeek

Thanks for all the messages. I haven't been able to login to DW for more than 2 years! After several mails, today I finally got a new login :wave:

You can all look forward to a massive update on the garage. I've done it all over and this time a lot better


----------



## VAGgeek

Ok, so here we go :thumb:

I was not happy with the finish of the epoxy paint, and it was hard for me to keep as clean as I wanted.










A few places it actually peeled off.










I cleared the floor and started using 2-component rubber epoxy pudding, to fill in the cracks.










This would give me the finish I was looking for.










I cutted the line with an angle grinder, in order to stop the crack from coming back.














































Finally ready for a more professional epoxy floor (not paint).










First layer is clear, and fills in all the small holes in the open concrete.




























Then sand was applied.





































The epoxy had to be applied with a spatula.










3 total coats (1 clear) = 72 litres.










Once again I used Google Sketchup to draw my plans.


----------



## DistortedVision

Looks great. Are you a professional detailer or is this just for your own personal use?


----------



## VAGgeek

Thanks  No, this is just for my own.


----------



## Andyblue

The new floor looks really good now :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

VAGgeek said:


> Thanks for all the messages. I haven't been able to login to DW for more than 2 years!


That's frightening- really doesn't feel 2 years since I looked / read the thread about the garage…


----------



## VAGgeek

This was the final finish of the epoxy floor. Almost a year later, it's not quite as glossy, but the finish is still superb.










Took a trip to IKEA, and started mounting these:



















Had to make som cuts with a finecutter.










Test fitting a tabletop. I didn't like the finish this time.










Moving forward.










I found this laminate tabletop in IKEA as well, and decided to go with it.










Ordered this tirerack in France by my specific meassures.










Also got these huge Güde cabinets.










And on their place in the garage. Ready to fill them with great stuff.










This time the buckets are alligned :thumb:



















Finish on point.










Fitted my electronic dart-game.










Bought these great magnetic 12V Scangrip lamps. Scangrip are made in the city I live in.










So easy to move around.










The magnetic function really is great.










Detaling my brand new BMW 330e M-Sport. More pictures will come. It was a +45 hour session.



















Also mounted a Clever charger for my car.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

What a brilliant set-up! :thumb:


----------



## VAGgeek

Andyblue said:


> That's frightening- really doesn't feel 2 years since I looked / read the thread about the garage…


Thanks! And no, time really does fly.


----------



## ridders66

That's some set up. I noticed a large bearing press in an earlier shot, does that get much use? I've never seen one in a home garage before.


----------



## VAGgeek

ridders66 said:


> That's some set up. I noticed a large bearing press in an earlier shot, does that get much use? I've never seen one in a home garage before.


Thanks  You can look forward to the finished pictures!
I've only used it one single time, and therefore I've sold it again.
I used to own older cars, but now that I only have 1 "old" car left, it's simply a waste of room.


----------



## fatdazza

My bearing press is very handy for pressing apples for homemade cider :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos

Quite surprised I’d not seen this… 

Looking very good, and I much prefer the new flooring you’ve put down. 
Very nice space and amazing detailing area


----------



## vsideboy

Man I need a garage!


----------



## VAGgeek

Finally. Here are the final pictures (95% done)! :buffer:

I hope you like it as much as I do :thumb:










Wall mounted my new MetroVac Master Blaster and my Nilfisk powerwasher.













































































































I've added more signs since these pictures.










Amplifier, subwoofer ect. is now hidden.










The new tabletop is solid and easy to keep clean.










Philips Hue lightstrips under all the cabinets.










My little cosy "mini-bar" :lol:










Clever charger for PHEV or EV.




























I've painted all the handles in a RAL matching colour 










Plenty of light.










My heater and Philips Hue light when playing dart. I've also painted the base of the light.










I've spend a lot of time doing cable management!:devil:



















Always ready to use.


----------



## Darlofan

That is just stunning my friend.


----------



## dholdi

Nope, hate it.
Axe and wood bothering tools on the same board as proper tools has ruined it 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Just kidding in case you don't get my Northern humour.


----------



## vsideboy

fantastic pal.

Is the heater going to supply well enough on top of the cupboard? I know how hot my small heater gets right near it, you'll be peeling the paint off the cupboard but might not get good circulation of the hot air?


----------



## Leezo

Absolutely love this garage, 
Do you happen to know what those IKEA units you’ve used are called?


----------



## Coatings

So nice. Stunning set up. Plans to add a permanent mount PW?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER

looks amazing


----------



## VAGgeek

Darlofan said:


> That is just stunning my friend.


Thank you :thumb:



dholdi said:


> Nope, hate it.
> Axe and wood bothering tools on the same board as proper tools has ruined it
> .
> 
> Just kidding in case you don't get my Northern humour.


Thanks :buffer:



vsideboy said:


> fantastic pal.
> 
> Is the heater going to supply well enough on top of the cupboard? I know how hot my small heater gets right near it, you'll be peeling the paint off the cupboard but might not get good circulation of the hot air?


Yes, it works really well. The cupboard doesn't get too hot, and the air is distributed perfectly :thumb:



Leezo said:


> Absolutely love this garage,
> Do you happen to know what those IKEA units you've used are called?


They are called Ikea Metod :wave:



Coatings said:


> So nice. Stunning set up. Plans to add a permanent mount PW?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot :thumb: Yes I actually do plan to buy a Kranze. I already have a BTW system attached for soft water.



WHIZZER said:


> looks amazing


Thanks! :buffer:


----------



## Hede

Very nice. Were did You get the tire rack?

Svendborg er ikke dårligt


----------



## VAGgeek

Hede said:


> Very nice. Were did You get the tire rack?
> 
> Svendborg er ikke dårligt


I bought them at www.nielsbo.dk for 1800 DKK :detailer:

Ja Svendborg er en dejlig by - hvordan kunne du kende det? :thumb:


----------



## rojer386

Absolutely amazing space that you have created. I hope you enjoy every single moment in there.


----------



## NMN

Very nice work (Hobby) space. How did the rest of the build turn out?


----------



## Hede

VAGgeek said:


> I bought them at www.nielsbo.dk for 1800 DKK :detailer:
> 
> Ja Svendborg er en dejlig by - hvordan kunne du kende det? :thumb:


Du nævnte byen hvor Scangrip er fra :thumb:


----------



## Mr Gurn

Thats simply amazing....... a great eye for detail in what you have created.

i'd have a bed in the corner, and just live in there!


----------



## VAGgeek

rojer386 said:


> Absolutely amazing space that you have created. I hope you enjoy every single moment in there.


Thanks mate. I definitely do enjoy the space a lot. I spend quite some time there :thumb:


----------



## VAGgeek

NMN said:


> Very nice work (Hobby) space. How did the rest of the build turn out?


I will show some pictures of the rest of the house later :wave:


----------



## VAGgeek

Hede said:


> Du nævnte byen hvor Scangrip er fra :thumb:


Når ja, godt spottet 



Mr Gurn said:


> Thats simply amazing....... a great eye for detail in what you have created.
> 
> i'd have a bed in the corner, and just live in there!


I actually haven't slept there yet :lol:


----------



## olliewills

That is a ridiculously nice garage buddy and you've obviously put a lot of time and effort into it. I'm lovely the ceiling tiles and lighting particularly! 

I'm hoping to be building a new house for our family soon and the garage is obviously a priority! I don't expect to have the kind of space you have but if I get even half of that I'll be a very happy man! I'm hoping for at least 4m x 8m internal space or something like that so about 32m2. I figure that would give me enough space to move around a single car plus have a bit of a workbench area. We have two cars so the other one would likely have to live in a car port but that's okay.


----------

